# Problem With Sorting in TUG Watchlist



## urban5 (Aug 29, 2015)

I reported a problem last year with sorting in the classifieds and it was fixed.  Recently I was checking my current ads in the TUG Watch List and noticed that the problem is occurring only in the Royal Caribbean list.  There are four ads that appear to be orphaned at the end of the list when an ascending sort is done, and this was the problem that occurred last year.  It sorts correctly when entering the classifieds and filtering for Cancun, but not when entering through the Watch List.  My ad is number 149493.

Thanks for any help with this.

[_Not a bulletin board issue.  Moving to 'About The Rest Of TUG' forum._ -- mg]


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 29, 2015)

shall look into it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2015)

I cant actually reproduce this issue Urban, can you walk me thru the exact steps you take to get it?


----------



## urban5 (Aug 30, 2015)

When I go to my TUG watch list and select Royal Caribbean then do an ascending sort by weeks there are four ads that are out of sequence and listed at the bottom of the list, one of which is my week 16.  When I enter the market place and select Mexico, then set the filter for Cancun and do the ascending sort it works as it should and my ad is in the proper sequence.

I have four resorts(Royal Sands, Royal Islander, Royal Caribbean, Royal Haciendas) in my watch list and the Royal Caribbean is the only one that has the sorting problem.

If I recollect properly the same problem existed last year when entering the marketplace and you were able to correct the problem.

I have attached a screenshot showing the four ads after week 52 in my sorted watch list for the Royal Caribbean


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2015)

ah ok, just to be clear the sorting in the marketplace is ok...its just your watch list that isnt displaying them in the proper order?


----------



## urban5 (Aug 30, 2015)

That is correct, my concern is someone elses watch list may be doing the same.


----------

